# Painting 2" Pipe Rails



## K Morgan (Jun 20, 2013)

Does anyone know of a specialty roller designed for painting 2" pipe rails? We've used the curved handles made by whizz but my guys don't care for them. There was a video floating around from someone who had invented a pipe roller for 2-4" rails but I wasn't able to find it. Any suggestions?


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

4" weenie, 1/2 nap


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Wooster Brush R212-4 1/2 Pipe Painter:Amazon:Home Improvement


Saw these at a trade show a while back. Nifty gadgets.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

If you hit the share link left of the social media links under add to cart it will open a new windows for posting links to the amazon page. 

http://amzn.com/B00B0C57P0


----------



## Brush&RollerGuy (Oct 12, 2012)

Try this one:

http://www.woosterbrush.com/Education/Videos/PipePainter#PipePainter


----------



## BradleyBrosPaint (Jan 12, 2013)

Had to paint mutiple flights of stair hand rails and wish i had known about the mitten gloves and i would suggest using a sqeeze bottle like a cleaned out shampoo bottle to load it.


----------

